# North Slope Inc.



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

So I have crossed over to the dark side. I got crazy and built my own recurve. I still have some work to do on this thing but for the most part I am done. I really just built it cause Tex said that I couldn't. One word for ya' Tex "BELIEVE".... I can't wait for the day I cram a big cedar arrow through a elk with this rig.


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

Purdy, an' purdy cool!

How does it shoot?


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice. Just out of curiosity. Not that I would ever want one. 8) Is that a kit? Did you make the jig yourself? Did you make the riser? and how much did it set you back? If you don't want answer all those I would appreciate a PM. I really have been interested in one but can't part with the speed bow. Maybe building it myself would give me more respect for it. 

Anyway very nice bow and good work.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Sweet dude! I only told you you couldn't because I knew that would light a fire under your butt. :twisted: Lets get a flemmish string on that thing and start flinging some cedar!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

truemule said:


> Very nice. Just out of curiosity. Not that I would ever want one. 8) Is that a kit? Did you make the jig yourself? Did you make the riser? and how much did it set you back? If you don't want answer all those I would appreciate a PM. I really have been interested in one but can't part with the speed bow. Maybe building it myself would give me more respect for it.
> 
> Anyway very nice bow and good work.


Ya it is kind of a kit it comes from ACME, you know where the coyotee gets all his stuff.  It set me back about 3 frog skins.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Great work! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

north slope......if you like, I can finish that for you... *\-\*

I have a nice little shop that has temp. control..( hot or cold )....I have all the necessary tools to finish such a delicate job. Drills, sanders, hammers, grinders and clamps. I also have the right accessories, Elmo's glue, nails and big deck screws !  
I also have some semi-frozen house paint that would give your new bow a nice finish.. 

If interested please contact me at ......45 blah,blah,blah.com.

Really north slope, it looks _very good_! I would imagine a lot of time, effort and patience is needed to create such a beauty....congrats to you !! 8)


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

you ****!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice job it looks good


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice NS, I'm thinking you had already turned when you asked for input about the dark side. You know the old saying about asking forgiveness..... I'm with ya on this one...


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats again!

So......


> How does it shoot?


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice North Slope, I looked into the Bingham kits once but i have never got up the guts to build one.

Mark


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

The dark side is an ugly side of you.

Cedar arrows can break also.

Good luck on your adventures.

Cool looking bow.

Tex hasn't stopped wringing his hands and making evil laughing noises ever since his first conversation with you.


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

I think all this talk about comparing traditional bows to the dark side is wrong! It should be compared more to a light saber VS a blaster. Either its up close and personal being able to see the fear in the eyes of your prey, or being able to blast things at whatever distance. How does Obione put it? Elegance & safistication of a saber or the recklessness & arogance of a blaster. I personally think if one is skilled with both, the power of their force is much greater whether they be dark or light minded with the force.


----------



## Broadside Shot (Oct 4, 2007)

Thats Deep :|


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Not as deep as if he was shooting a 70 pound bow with a 400 grain arrow and an EPEK X-C3 broadhead, but probably deep enough.


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

I bet I can even go deeper with my 82 airborne ( 65lbs) 387 gr arrow going 306 fps & a new x-c3 broadhead!


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Deeper is always better.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

EPEK said:


> Deeper is always better.


That's what she said...


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> EPEK said:
> 
> 
> > Deeper is always better.
> ...


Your honor, that statement is inadmisable, with this witness that could only be hearsay.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Well she is all done. I put a ivory in the riser of the first branched antlered bull I took on a "north slope". I got the arrow rest/shelf shaped the way that some 'guy' told me to and put the bear fur on. She shoots well and now I have a lot of practice in front of me. IWAB it is all good, now next year If I shoot leagues with a recurve maybe you might be able to beat me. :mrgreen: Oh ya EPEK eat some more pain pills..... :shock:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I like the ivory, nice touch to make it personal.

I can't wait to shoot it! 

:twisted: He is now officially addicted folks. My work here is done. :twisted:

*MMMMmmmmWWWwwwwaaaaaaahhaahhaahhaahhhaaaahhhaaaaaaa!!!!*

Who's next? 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> you ****!


 :lol: 
Nice.... It sure is pretty.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I like the ivory, nice touch to make it personal.
> 
> I can't wait to shoot it!
> 
> ...


It is a two way street.... You slept in a tent for three nights..... Heck I think I might even get you to do the camping thing again.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I slept in a tent, with a 29-129 degree temperature variance, in a sleeping bag, on a blow up air mattress, with a guy who thinks when the sun goes down it's time for bed. I think that qualifies me for sainthood. :mrgreen:

I'm buying you a tent heater with a thermostat for your birthday.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I like the ivory in your bow nice touch.Cant wait to see a pic of your big bull you kill with it.Nice work. Tex i might be next. hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm maybe not.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I slept in a tent, with a 29-129 degree temperature variance, in a sleeping bag, on a blow up air mattress, with a guy who thinks when the sun goes down it's time for bed. I think that qualifies me for sainthood. :mrgreen:
> 
> I'm buying you a tent heater with a thermostat for your birthday.


But what would I do with all that coal you had to pack up for me?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You can go ahead and burn that on trips that I don't go on. :wink:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Tex i might be next. hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm maybe not.


It's OK Dustin, I'll go nice and slow and be really gentle.

Just let me know when you're tired of packing that boat anchor around and missing shots because you didn't have your range finder, or you lost your release, or your peep rotated on you, or your string broke, or your release froze up, or your broadhead didn't fly true, or your sight got bumped, or the wind blew your knitting needle off course, or it was to dark to see through your peep, or........ :twisted: :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > Tex i might be next. hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm maybe not.
> 
> 
> It's OK Dustin, I'll go nice and slow and be really gentle.
> ...


thanks for going to go easy on me. They look fun to shoot. By the way my bow ant no boat anchor. It light.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Keep your pants on Tex I am walking out the door to go hunt bear in Idaho with my COMPOUND.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Quitter!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> By the way my bow ant no boat anchor. It light.


Light!? Compared to what... An anvil, a floor jack, may be... :?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > By the way my bow ant no boat anchor. It light.
> 
> 
> Light!? Compared to what... An anvil, a floor jack, may be... :?


Your funny. it might not be as light as yours.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

cool bow North slope hope ya like it. <<--O/


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice job, should be fun to shoot...in your backyard! I can't wait to see it first hand.


----------

